# Leopard gecko tail thin



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've noticed recently that my leopard gecko's tail is getting thinner. He's eating and pooping well, and I've been feeding him either crickets or small locusts each night.

My first thought is that I'm not giving him enough food, so as of tonight I'm going to include a dish of mealworms with the normal cricket feed, and throw in a couple of wax worms.

I'll weigh him tonight and monitor his weight over the next few weeks. If the feeding change doesn't help then I'm aware he may have a parasite, so that'll be the next step.

Just wondering if I've missed anything?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

do you supplement him? what with?
i would get his poo tested for parasites now, rather than waiting.
PALS are you best bet.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes you don't need to take him to the vet for a fecal so it is easier than most people think.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As above really. if you are feeding regularly and yet weight is reducing its a clear sign of parasites. I would look at getting fecal samples tested. Through a vet or PALS.

Following this, i would also look closly at your feeding and supplementation structure as well, though from what you have said by money is on parasites. 

Jay


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I've got a vet that can test the poop, will take some in at the weekend, but what is PALS?

As far as supplements I'm just using a basic calcium dust (and there's a bowl of Calc dust in his tank too).


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

VenomX51 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've got a vet that can test the poop, will take some in at the weekend, but what is PALS?
> 
> As far as supplements I'm just using a basic calcium dust (and there's a bowl of Calc dust in his tank too).


you really need to be using a multivitamin that contains D3 as well as the calcium at least once a week (though the quantity is debating once a week is a minimium for a multivit to have any effect, it can be used every day along side pure calcium). Without the use of D3 the body cannot make use of calcium and most will simply pass straight through the body un-processed (D3 is also created though UV lighting). The most commonly used multivitamin is nutabol though i am currently using rhepsey's version which so far looks good. 

PALS is an online fecal tester, you send off you fecal sample to them and pay them and they test it for you and send you the result (cheaper then a vet) then you take the report to the vet and they can issue a treatment. Though it is often easier at the vet if you dont know how to raed the reports. 

jay


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool.
Thanks again; I'll stop by the pet shop on the way home and see what they've got.


----------

